# New Hobby or Venture ??



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I recently bought a cheap chinese laser engraver off ebay. I am starting to make small boxes for some of my calls along with fly boxes also. Following pics are of an Elk Set for sale ($33 shipped) made from elk antlers and a few fly boxes.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Man, those are really nice. I would venture to say, they will be flying off the shelf (no pun intended). You're really stepping it up with the boxes. Beautifully done.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice work, Ed. They look great.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some beautiful work there Ed., thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have NO flies and am tempted to buy one of them......


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Thats some seriously impressive work


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice Ed...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ed, you never cease to amaze me with your talents

them boxes are simply gorgeous,but them calls

*WOW :hot:*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys, here are some pics of artwork I am considering for boxes.Still in the process of finding free clipart and downloading them in a folder for the engraver. So far I have 2 sizes of boxes 2-3/4" x 4-1/4" and 3-1/2" x 5-1/2". The box with the elk calls is the smaller of the 2. Both pieces in this pic are the larger size.

Tim, I got cabinet shop full of tools so this is how I spend my days if not out in the forest, always tinkering .


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like you are really having fun with that laser engraving machine. You are sure making some very nice looking boxes. I bet these would also do well with turkey or goose pictures etched onto them.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, I plan on making boxes for special call sets and will also engrave on my pot calls.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well Ed

you know if you put turkeys on them,youve got my interest peaked


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

So what is the prices on the fly boxes? I've got some old flys down in the gun safe that the box has fallen apart and looking to get a new box for the old flys.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Right now I am waiting on more magnets before I start to sell any. Prices will be around $10 for the small boxes and $14 for the larger ones plus $3 for shipping. I am hoping to receive the magnets late this week. If your interested send me a Pm and we can talk about what artwork you might want, I can engrave just about anything as long as it is a black and white pic a nd I can put names or saying on them.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Ed... Sure beats trying to make a branding iron out of a brass bolt.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great work Ed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just in case anyone was on the fence about purchasing one of Eds fly boxes, I'm gonna tell you that you had better before he wishes up and starts charging what they are worth. I got one today, for my brother, and in is outstanding. 
Thank you Ed.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Beautiful indeed.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

YD is right, I got my elk set and can't wait to get the fly boxes............






​​
Absolutely outstanding!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Don and Mike, I am having fun with the boxes and will making Predator Sets also with boxes.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm definitely in for one of those sets Ed.


----------

